# Beethoven Sonata #17. Tempest movement 3- steadiness of left hand 5th bar



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi. I am a total amateur learning (on my own) the 3rd movement of Beethoven sonata #17 op. 31--I am having trouble with the steadiness/pacing/timing of left hand starting with 5th bar when left hand changes (a-a-c#-e--). I'm not sure if the wrong fingering is causing it but I just can't get it steady and even, like I can with the first 4 bars which have shorter span. The metronome helps a little but not enough. Any thoughts/suggestions?
I can play most everything else on first page at a good (enough) speed but those 4 notes throw me off. HELP!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like a fingering issue. Definitely double check fingering and try a few options to see what works for you. If you can figure out exactly which notes you're stretching out or squeezing together, that will tell you where the trouble is.

I'd probably go 5321. 5131 is easier to reach but then I'd have to hold the tie with the pedal instead of my hand, and since he wants exactly one note very specifically tied, I'd rather hold that one note with my hand. Also there's no slur so it seems like it would be fine not to have the first 2 notes legato. Pedal and legato could then increase at m. 9 where things get more dramatic, and interestingly that's where the held notes and ties become more compatible with pedal.


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you, Heather. I appreciate your explaining it in detail. I have been using the 5321 fingering for many many weeks but after reading your answer, I decided to try the 5131 and I think that's what allows me to be more steady while retaining a relatively good speed. i am going to give up worrying too much about the pedal for now because the lack of "even-ness" is what is most difficult for me. Maybe if I stopped listening to POLLINI play this 3rd movement, I could relax a little!! His speed coupled with perfection is so inspiring. Thanks so much for this quick reply.


hreichgott said:


> Sounds like a fingering issue. Definitely double check fingering and try a few options to see what works for you. If you can figure out exactly which notes you're stretching out or squeezing together, that will tell you where the trouble is.
> 
> I'd probably go 5321. 5131 is easier to reach but then I'd have to hold the tie with the pedal instead of my hand, and since he wants exactly one note very specifically tied, I'd rather hold that one note with my hand. Also there's no slur so it seems like it would be fine not to have the first 2 notes legato. Pedal and legato could then increase at m. 9 where things get more dramatic, and interestingly that's where the held notes and ties become more compatible with pedal.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sure even Pollini practiced it slow a lot, too  Have fun with it, it's a beautiful piece.


----------

